# Roof snow removal



## Fred steam ice dam (Dec 24, 2016)

Does anyone here do a lot of roof snow removal in the winter and if you do do you have steamers for Ice Dams?


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Looks better than using a hairdryer


----------

